# Unterschied MTB - Rennrad Helm?



## tayke (27. August 2007)

Hallo,

wenn man sich so nach Helmen umschaut findet man bei Mountainbike Helmen immer die mit den Sonnenblenden vorne und bei den Rennrädern immer die ohne.
Gibts da eigentlich unterschiede? Sollte man fürs Mountainbiken auch einen Mountainbikehelm tragen oder kann man auch zu den Rennradhelmen greifen?


----------



## monika.karmann (27. August 2007)

Ich trage einen UVEX Helm, den ich nach 1.) Passform 2.) Preis 3.) Farbe gewählt habe. 

Die Verkäuferin meinte zu mir, die Helme unterscheiden sich hierin:

Rennradhelme haben kein Visier (Gewicht) und sind leichter, schnittiger
Mountainbike Helme haben oft ein Visier dran (was man auch abnehmen kann) und sind oft etwas schwerer und damit billiger. 

Zwar gibts das bei MTBlern genauso, aber klassische Grammzähler sind halt schon immer RR Fahrer gewesen.

Das Material sei zumindest bei UVEX immer gleich "sicher".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (27. August 2007)

schützen tun beide. reine rennradhelme sind oftmals in der belüftung auch noch angepasst. zumindest hört man das oft - wo genau jetzt die unterschiede liegen weiß ich nicht, da mtb helme auch sehr gut belüftet sind.

ansonsten ist das abnehmbare visier ein unterschied, aber verschiedene helme brauchst du an sich nicht


----------



## Robby78 (28. August 2007)

Rennradhelme sind auf geringen Luftwiderstand hin optimiert, MTB-Helme auf bessere Be-/Entlüftung, weil die Fahrgeschwindigkeit ja geringer ist.


----------



## CassandraComplx (28. August 2007)

Naja, bei vielen Herstellern unterscheiden sich die Varianten nur duch das Visier und den Namen 
Bsp: 
MET Estro & Veleno D
BELL Sweep R & Sweep XC


----------



## Tifftoff (29. August 2007)

Bei der Tour de France sind vor Jahren einige der Gerolsteiner mit dem Met 5th Element gefahren, der ja eigentlich ein Mtb Helm ist. Man sah sogar die Löcher vom abmontierten Schild.


----------

